# Anyone tried new Am. Classic seatpost?



## >>ECB<< (Feb 21, 2004)

Dear all,

I'm wondering if anybody has had an opportunity to try the new-style post that American Classic has put out.

http://www.amclassic.com/seatposts.html

If so, what do you think of it? Does it work well?

TIA,

ECB


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

I dunno. It looks like a variation on the USE seatpost theme, wherein you slightly change saddle fore-aft positioning when you change the seat angle. Doesn't seem like such a great idea.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

it's a seatpost...it holds your seat....

your seat has adjustable rails, so it doesn't matter if it moves the seat forward or back. if you're maxed out on your rails one way or the other you're on the wrong bike


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

ctracer01 said:


> it's a seatpost...it holds your seat....
> 
> your seat has adjustable rails, so it doesn't matter if it moves the seat forward or back. if you're maxed out on your rails one way or the other you're on the wrong bike


Or so you think.


----------

